# Abbey Road Studios Film Scoring Competition Announced!



## Leslie Fuller

Just seen another Film Scoring Competition announcement, this time by the famous Abbey Road Studios, in London.

This one is time limited, with an entry deadline of 24th April.

See below for details.

https://www.abbeyroad.com/news/film...-saint-maud-composer-adam-janota-bzowski-2950


----------



## Woodie1972

Thanks for the info!


----------



## Manfred

Thank you Leslie! Nice little clip, regardless if one enters the competition. Always nice to have something to score too!


----------



## dzilizzi

Thank you! I will definitely download the clip, though I don't think I will have time to finish it by the 24th.


----------



## TonalDynamics

Not to be 'that guy', but frankly those rewards are whack.

$600-700 worth of spitfire products (which will disappear with just one or two libraries) and a 'personal feedback session'? What is that, a zoom call with this guy?

Is this supposed to be motivating?

Come on Abbey Road, I know you're a legendary studio and all, and there's probably scores of composers who would pay YOU just to be associated with your name, but the people deserve better than this.

Hard pass from me 

At least throw in some actual hardware, IE speakers, interface, MIDI controller, etc. to make it more enticing!


----------



## dzilizzi

TonalDynamics said:


> Not to be 'that guy', but frankly those rewards are whack.
> 
> $600-700 worth of spitfire products (which will disappear very quickly) and a 'personal feedback session'? What is that, a zoom call with this guy?
> 
> Is this supposed to be motivating?
> 
> Come on Abbey Road, I know you're a legendary studio and all, and there's probably scores of composers who would pay YOU just to be associated with your name, but the people deserve better than this.
> 
> Hard pass from me


The session would be great for someone wanting to break into the field. He is a working composer. And if you wait for a sale, you can get a lot for that amount of vouchers.


----------



## TonalDynamics

To each his own, of course, and I wish you well if you decide to pursue it.

I guess I'm not at all unbiased when it comes to these sorts of 'competitions', as I've participated in a few in the past which actually turned out to be scams

I figured out that basically most of these 'contests' are producers of certain studios/projects who are super low on budgets and looking for a cheap way to score high-quality music without having to pay actual royalties or the proper fees for it.

One of them I did back in '13 actually turned out to be a front for a producer trying to promote a band (the 'winners') which was already on his own label


----------



## dzilizzi

TonalDynamics said:


> To each his own, of course, and I wish you well if you decide to pursue it.
> 
> I guess I'm not at all unbiased when it comes to these sorts of 'competitions', as I've participated in a few in the past which actually turned out to be scams
> 
> I figured out that basically most of these 'contests' are producers of certain studios/projects who are super low on budgets and looking for a cheap way to score high-quality music without having to pay actual royalties or the proper fees for it.
> 
> One of them I did back in '13 actually turned out to be a front for a producer trying to promote a band (the 'winners') which was already on his own label


Well, if Spitfire is involved, it is likely to be aimed at learning rather than taking advantage of the people entering. I doubt the end result will show up anywhere other than YouTube.


----------



## TonalDynamics

dzilizzi said:


> Well, if Spitfire is involved, it is likely to be aimed at learning rather than taking advantage of the people entering. I doubt the end result will show up anywhere other than YouTube.


Think so? 

Nothing I read in their press release made me think it had anything to do with 'educational purposes' whatsoever, they are branding it purely as a 'film scoring competition'...

but as I said, best of luck mate


----------



## dzilizzi

TonalDynamics said:


> Think so?
> 
> Nothing I read in their press release made me think it had anything to do with 'educational purposes' whatsoever, they are branding it purely as a 'film scoring competition'...
> 
> but as I said, best of luck mate


By the way, if you read the contest notes, this film was released last year and was nominated for a few BAFTAs. But that's alright. It probably is a scam.


----------



## TonalDynamics

dzilizzi said:


> By the way, if you read the contest notes, this film was released last year and was nominated for a few BAFTAs. But that's alright. It probably is a scam.


No need to get snarky, I read all those things.

They could have a similar scene they want music for was more or less my thinking.

Or, (perhaps more likely given the meager offerings) they could be getting people to 'compete' against one another in order to identify a talented composer who has no representation yet and then offer them some more work for which they will pay them in more sample library vouchers, in other words, a sort of 'talent scouting' without having to actually pay a talent scout - just get the 'talent' to trip over themselves coming to you. A great idea frankly from a business perspective (not so much from a musical one)

Could be either/or, or none of those, you and I honestly have no idea as to their motivations.

And it might actually be completely altruistic on their part - I just think for Abbey Road to offer such anemic rewards is laughably lame, and frankly makes them look like cheap-skates.

You don't have to agree with me on any of these points, as I said I hope my suspicions are incorrect and I wish you the best... let's just say when you've worked with the music industry for long enough, you learn to take very little of what they say at face value.

I'm just sick of these big brands coming out and acting like they are doing musicians a favor by allowing them to 'compete' for a bag of peanuts and expecting everyone to get excited about it.

Ce la vie!


----------



## Woodie1972

Strange clip: just some footage from a movie, no context or whatsoever to be able to find out what the mood is, or in what direction the scene goes.
There are too many of these competitions IMO, with short clips taken from a movie, where you are asked to compose music for, but actually have no idea how. The last one I did was the Score the world competition and said to myself that it would be the last one. This year BIFSC provided a short full movie, which is much more fun, if you ask me. Of course this is 100% my personal opinion.


----------



## jononotbono

Ah wicked! It’s an excellent opportunity for someone that wants to practise writing music to some professionally filmed footage, get their music heard and if they win... meet some new people, get tuition, get a library or two and who knows where this opportunity will lead!

Man, people are so constantly negative and miserable.


----------



## GtrString

I like it, but the clip is a little short. Still, thanks for doing these things. It's really nice to have this footage to work on.


----------



## Woodie1972

That's right for sure! But wouldn't it be nice if the movie would have a bit more context than just a woman taking a walk to the front door of a house? I mean, not all movies on the Cue Tube are top notch, but I would advice to pick something like that.


----------



## Composerbell

Woodie1972 said:


> Strange clip: just some footage from a movie, no context or whatsoever to be able to find out what the mood is, or in what direction the scene goes.
> There are too many of these competitions IMO, with short clips taken from a movie, where you are asked to compose music for, but actually have no idea how. The last one I did was the Score the world competition and said to myself that it would be the last one. This year BIFSC provided a short full movie, which is much more fun, if you ask me. Of course this is 100% my personal opinion.


If you read the whole thing and watch the trailer, you get a pretty clear idea for the scene, I think. The director wanted unconventional music, the woman is going to the house to be a caretaker, but she’s got some crazy religious views and things are going to go in a horror direction. This is going to be pretty early in the film, looking for something more restrained, but hints at the absolute madness that is to come.


----------



## juliandoe

Honestly, I've never scored a movie before and any of my attempts have been garbage so any possibility to practice and improve my skills is very welcome. Thanks for that.


----------



## Composerbell

TonalDynamics said:


> To each his own, of course, and I wish you well if you decide to pursue it.
> 
> I guess I'm not at all unbiased when it comes to these sorts of 'competitions', as I've participated in a few in the past which actually turned out to be scams
> 
> I figured out that basically most of these 'contests' are producers of certain studios/projects who are super low on budgets and looking for a cheap way to score high-quality music without having to pay actual royalties or the proper fees for it.
> 
> One of them I did back in '13 actually turned out to be a front for a producer trying to promote a band (the 'winners') which was already on his own label


Spitfire and AR aren’t exactly poor or cheap companies, looking to cut corners. This looks like essentially marketing - it raises awareness and keeps both companies in the front of people’s minds, which attracts business. Same goes for the filmmaker and the composer, both of which are fairly small - and the film very well could see a small uptick in viewership because of all the composers (like me) who didn’t know about it and are now interested to see it, and hear the score.
In regards to getting cheap music, there are a lot of complications to that. I haven’t checked the fine print, but generally they do not get the copyright, so while they’d be free to show it however they like *as it relates to the competition*, they would not be able to repurpose the music to something else.
And if it’s a scouting prospect...I mean shit, if that isn’t a brilliant way to get around not having an agent, I don’t know what is. If this got you onto a legit wide release film, this could BE the way you get an agent! That would be by far the most value I’ve ever seen for any competition! How is that any different from a regular demo at that point when you pitch for a film?


----------



## EdoSev

Thanks for posting this, useful info.

I think that both TonalDynamics and dzilizzi version can coexist. From one side the music industry obviously doesn't say what they think, it's business anyway, and they put on the table an offer good for them. But from the musician's side, this offer can work as well. It depends on his situation and so many other factors.
But I prefer a more interesting price too. It seems a little poor from AbbeyRoad IMO.

However, I'm thinking about joining the contes.


----------



## TonalDynamics

Composerbell said:


> Spitfire and AR aren’t exactly poor or cheap companies, looking to cut corners. This looks like essentially marketing - it raises awareness and keeps both companies in the front of people’s minds, which attracts business. Same goes for the filmmaker and the composer, both of which are fairly small - and the film very well could see a small uptick in viewership because of all the composers (like me) who didn’t know about it and are now interested to see it, and hear the score.
> In regards to getting cheap music, there are a lot of complications to that. I haven’t checked the fine print, but generally they do not get the copyright, so while they’d be free to show it however they like *as it relates to the competition*, they would not be able to repurpose the music to something else.
> And if it’s a scouting prospect...I mean shit, if that isn’t a brilliant way to get around not having an agent, I don’t know what is. If this got you onto a legit wide release film, this could BE the way you get an agent! That would be by far the most value I’ve ever seen for any competition! How is that any different from a regular demo at that point when you pitch for a film?


Yeah was going to say the same actually, haven't read that 'fine print' meself either. For anyone looking to enter the competition though I can't stress enough that you should do this, just to be 100% sure of what you're getting into.

Sadly that was actually a part of one of those contests I entered (the scam one), they gave you like some very basic stems as a starting point for you to write 'around', which I imagine made it easier legally to claim total copyright of the material (which they did once you sent it in), iirc you could make royalties off of it but they retained creative control of the song.

As for the scouting aspect of it, that's a valid point. If you're confident and assertive enough, any door opened is a potential avenue to success. For one thing though, it has to be said you 'probably' won't win - that alone is enough to differentiate it from say, a staff meeting where you present your demos in person to a team. In my experience though it tends to result more than ever these days of studios/producers making low-ball offers to young and/or inexperienced writers who don't yet appreciate the value of their own work. That being said, one does have to start somewhere so I'll grant you this is rather nebulous territory - just don't give your (good) material away for free!


EdoSev said:


> Thanks for posting this, useful info.
> 
> But I prefer a more interesting price too. It seems a little poor from AbbeyRoad IMO.
> 
> However, I'm thinking about joining the contes.


Good luck bro!


----------



## Composerbell

TonalDynamics said:


> Yeah was going to say the same actually, haven't read that 'fine print' meself either. For anyone looking to enter the competition though I can't stress enough that you should do this, just to be 100% sure of what you're getting into.
> 
> Sadly that was actually a part of one of those contests I entered (the scam one), they gave you like some very basic stems as a starting point for you to write 'around', which I imagine made it easier legally to claim total copyright of the material (which they did once you sent it in), iirc you could make royalties off of it but they retained creative control of the song.
> 
> As for the scouting aspect of it, that's a valid point. If you're confident and assertive enough, any door opened is a potential avenue to success. For one thing though, it has to be said you 'probably' won't win - that alone is enough to differentiate it from say, a staff meeting where you present your demos in person to a team. In my experience though it tends to result more than ever these days of studios/producers making low-ball offers to young and/or inexperienced writers who don't yet appreciate the value of their own work. That being said, one does have to start somewhere so I'll grant you this is rather nebulous territory - just don't give your (good) material away for free!
> 
> Good luck bro!


Yeah, def never do a competition that wants the copyright, no competition should ever ask for that. Major red flag if you see that! Right to use it to promote the competition (and possible future iterations of said competition) is normal and should be expected, and absolutely nothing beyond that.

I think I’ve seen some remix competitions before, like from MetaPop a few years back. It looked kinda interesting to play around with someone else’s stems in a style I hadn’t messed with before - but yeah, if youreybuilding off of someone’s stems, by definition, you didn’t write 100% of what you’re submitting, automatically.

You probably won’t win ANY given competition. As soon as there’s 3 participants, your odds are already under 50%!  Same goes for any pitch, even at an agency you're generally going to be going up against a half dozen other composers (sometimes from within the same agency - after all, the agent gets a cut no matter which of you wins...) but also filmmakers can contact multiple agencies to boot. The only way to sidestep competition is to...be friends with the decider haha.


----------



## HAKKO

UK and USA only?


----------



## EdoSev

Yes, it seems so. Unfortunately...


----------



## Lo28

EdoSev said:


> Yes, it seems so. Unfortunately...


That's odd, I had no problem registering from Belgium.


----------



## EdoSev

In order to win the prize, you should be from the UK or the USA, so it seems to be from their Terms and Conditions.


----------



## Lo28

Ok, thanks for pointing that out. 
That's pretty lame of them!


----------



## dzilizzi

Lo28 said:


> Ok, thanks for pointing that out.
> That's pretty lame of them!


Too many laws.


----------



## Lo28

The good news is, this time I can enter a scoring competition and then blame the law for not winning!


----------



## JokerOne

TonalDynamics said:


> To each his own, of course, and I wish you well if you decide to pursue it.
> 
> I guess I'm not at all unbiased when it comes to these sorts of 'competitions', as I've participated in a few in the past which actually turned out to be scams
> 
> I figured out that basically most of these 'contests' are producers of certain studios/projects who are super low on budgets and looking for a cheap way to score high-quality music without having to pay actual royalties or the proper fees for it.
> 
> One of them I did back in '13 actually turned out to be a front for a producer trying to promote a band (the 'winners') which was already on his own label


I think he likelihood of competitions being scams increase exponentially when the worker (you) pays the employer (them). In my world the money should flow in the other direction. So I would avoid entry fees unless you know it not to be a scam and its something you really want to do.

Everybody wants to be the next Hans Zimmer, Rihanna, Spielberg, etc. Nobody ever wants to be the next Tony Hershbeck. Tony is the guy who cleans out my septic tank yearly. I wonder if I told Tony he needed to give me a $35 registration fee to enter a contest to see who cleans out my septic tank. 

My point is there a lot of people wanting to be the next big thing and a lot of scammers willing to take advantage of them.

Back to this contest. I think the prize is fine, and I could use ~$700 USD in spitfire goodies. You can avoid scams by keeping those simple thoughts in your head and think of Tony..


----------



## EdoSev

I think Tony would start a thread online to understand if it's a scam.


----------



## Jotto

Lo28 said:


> Ok, thanks for pointing that out.
> That's pretty lame of them!


Very lame


----------



## ZosterX

Meh, i just saw it was only for US and UK resident lol

I just finished up anyway, nothing too complexe :


----------



## Jotto

This is bullshit. They should have written US and UK only in the headline. I bet a lot of people have already startet writing. Exellent move Abbey Road


----------



## HAKKO

Nevertheless, there is a "country" option in the participation form. Why could this be?


----------



## Loïc D

HAKKO said:


> Nevertheless, there is a "country" option in the participation form. Why could this be?


It's just for them to have a quick filter for the entries 
I would have liked to enter though.
Tant pis !


----------



## Composerbell

ZosterX said:


> Meh, i just saw it was only for US and UK resident lol
> 
> I just finished up anyway, nothing too complexe :



Interesting take! I'm a bit surprised by how beautiful you went when I think she's supposed to be an unhinged woman who is basically the villain of the movie - but I dig it! Would make it all the more shocking when things get twisted later by not foreshadowing it.

Or conversely, I've totally misunderstood the context and she's not actually the person who's gonna terrorize this family lol.


----------



## ZosterX

Composerbell said:


> Interesting take! I'm a bit surprised by how beautiful you went when I think she's supposed to be an unhinged woman who is basically the villain of the movie - but I dig it! Would make it all the more shocking when things get twisted later by not foreshadowing it.
> 
> Or conversely, I've totally misunderstood the context and she's not actually the person who's gonna terrorize this family lol.


Oh really ? I didn't even know the script actually haha, just downloaded the video and just make the soundtrack by feelings, inspired by the landscapes and the fact that indeed, it seems that the movie is about religion or something.

I just saw the trailer of the movie and now i'm laughing at it seeing that i'm totally out of the context 

Thank you btw


----------



## Composerbell

hahahaha. Ah well I guess it sorta doesn't matter if you're not eligible anyways. :/ The whole UK/US thing is pretty lame.

Really beautiful cue though!


----------



## Hoopyfrood

EdoSev said:


> In order to win the prize, you should be from the UK or the USA, so it seems to be from their Terms and Conditions.


Damn it, now I find that out after working on a track for two days.


----------



## Jordan D Smith

Thanks for the heads up! Not sure if I’ll be able to work much on it given that I just found out about it four days before the deadline. 😂 But it’s always good practice for a hobbyist like myself.


----------



## daan1412

Seriously? UK and USA only? Now I'm wondering whether or not it's worth it to finish my submission. I know we're meant to read terms and conditions before entering, but this is kind of a big deal and it would be nice if they put this info on the main page of this competition. And the form still lets you pick any country, which seems pretty disingenuous...


----------



## Lo28

Well I'm Belgian, but f*** the rules, I'm entering anyway! Here's my submission:



I wanted to emphasize the loneliness of Maud, more than the madness-to-come. A religious sound came to mind, but the original composer Adam Janota Bzowski already did that (very well). So I chose a flute for the theme (also as reference to Polanski's similar masterpiece Repulsion).


----------



## JokerOne

Lo28 said:


> Well I'm Belgian, but f*** the rules, I'm entering anyway! Here's my submission:
> 
> 
> 
> I wanted to emphasize the loneliness of Maud, more than the madness-to-come. A religious sound came to mind, but the original composer Adam Janota Bzowski already did that (very well). So I chose a flute for the theme (also as reference to Polanski's similar masterpiece Repulsion).



very good! I like it.


----------



## D4Disgruntled

JokerOne said:


> very good! I like it.


Nice approach for a otherwise dark horror film. Quite beautiful. I am entering myself as I am in the US. My approach was more of a progressive build up and layering of tension with a bit of maniacal motifs on low string sections before exploding into metallic percussion and dissonant sound design sprinklings. I mean, there was very little direction and the scene does not have much to it. So knowing the plot, I treated my cue more as a precursor to the events to come.


----------



## Lo28

D4Disgruntled said:


> Nice approach for a otherwise dark horror film. Quite beautiful. I am entering myself as I am in the US. My approach was more of a progressive build up and layering of tension with a bit of maniacal motifs on low string sections before exploding into metallic percussion and dissonant sound design sprinklings. I mean, there was very little direction and the scene does not have much to it. So knowing the plot, I treated my cue more as a precursor to the events to come.


Sounds promising, I'd like to hear it!
edit: Checked it on your Youtubechannel. Great horror-vibe! Completely the opposite of what I did


----------



## Jordan D Smith

Ok, I gave it a shot anyway and was able to complete an entry before the deadline. I went into this as blind as possible and didn't familiar myself with the story or music other than what was in the brief on the competition page. (Only checked on the original score just before submitting my entry to make sure I wasn't copying anything. haha) So, I centered the music on the idea that this woman's beliefs are a corruption of something beautiful or at least this scene was at the beginning of that corruption.

For the instruments, I didn't want to choose the standard or traditional sounding "church instruments" given the religious side of the character. Instead, I chose distorted (or "corrupted") versions like a heavily effected organ (from LABS), a "rippled" string/horn section (from SA Aperture) that gave an uneasy feeling, and a choir sound from a pair of Mellotrons (from Logic) panned wide. Even the violins (Violins 1 & 2 from BBCSO Core) are run through fuzz pedals so they didn't stay too clean. Also, I chose NI's Una Corda for the piano sound (with reverse delay and heavy reverb added) because of it's harp-like qualities, but not really fitting the familiar sounds of either a piano or harp.

As for the theme itself, the first thing that came to mind when reading the brief was "the day of judgment is at hand!" So, I had to sneak in some Dies Irae vibes, of course. But since it's my understanding that Maud hadn't turned too dark at this point in the story, I tried to make that impending melody line "pretty" as a symbol of something beautiful before the corruption fully set in. Starting the theme like this would give the theme a chance to turn darker and more "epic" as her story progressed if I were to expand on the theme later on.

Anyway, tell me your thoughts. This is literally the second video clip I've written music for. (The first being the now infamous Westworld Competition. ha)


----------



## Lo28

Jordan D Smith said:


> Ok, I gave it a shot anyway and was able to complete an entry before the deadline. I went into this as blind as possible and didn't familiar myself with the story or music other than what was in the brief on the competition page. (Only checked on the original score just before submitting my entry to make sure I wasn't copying anything. haha) So, I centered the music on the idea that this woman's beliefs are a corruption of something beautiful or at least this scene was at the beginning of that corruption.
> 
> For the instruments, I didn't want to choose the standard or traditional sounding "church instruments" given the religious side of the character. Instead, I chose distorted (or "corrupted") versions like a heavily effected organ (from LABS), a "rippled" string/horn section (from SA Aperture) that gave an uneasy feeling, and a choir sound from a pair of Mellotrons (from Logic) panned wide. Even the violins (Violins 1 & 2 from BBCSO Core) are run through fuzz pedals so they didn't stay too clean. Also, I chose NI's Una Corda for the piano sound (with reverse delay and heavy reverb added) because of it's harp-like qualities, but not really fitting the familiar sounds of either a piano or harp.
> 
> As for the theme itself, the first thing that came to mind when reading the brief was "the day of judgment is at hand!" So, I had to sneak in some Dies Irae vibes, of course. But since it's my understanding that Maud hadn't turned too dark at this point in the story, I tried to make that impending melody line "pretty" as a symbol of something beautiful before the corruption fully set in. Starting the theme like this would give the theme a chance to turn darker and more "epic" as her story progressed if I were to expand on the theme later on.
> 
> Anyway, tell me your thoughts. This is literally the second video clip I've written music for. (The first being the now infamous Westworld Competition. ha)



That's really beautiful! 
If you don't mind me saying, I feel that the music is mixed just a little bit too loud over the dialogue and sound.


----------



## Pappaus

Hello all - Just posting my entry. Now I can finally listen some other peoples entries. I did this in a hurry (just found out about contest 3 days ago) and it shows. 
Really enjoyed Jordan’s choices. The actress does not look winded at all even after climbing that massive hill. She also got up there in a hurry.


----------



## D4Disgruntled

Jordan D Smith said:


> Ok, I gave it a shot anyway and was able to complete an entry before the deadline. I went into this as blind as possible and didn't familiar myself with the story or music other than what was in the brief on the competition page. (Only checked on the original score just before submitting my entry to make sure I wasn't copying anything. haha) So, I centered the music on the idea that this woman's beliefs are a corruption of something beautiful or at least this scene was at the beginning of that corruption.
> 
> For the instruments, I didn't want to choose the standard or traditional sounding "church instruments" given the religious side of the character. Instead, I chose distorted (or "corrupted") versions like a heavily effected organ (from LABS), a "rippled" string/horn section (from SA Aperture) that gave an uneasy feeling, and a choir sound from a pair of Mellotrons (from Logic) panned wide. Even the violins (Violins 1 & 2 from BBCSO Core) are run through fuzz pedals so they didn't stay too clean. Also, I chose NI's Una Corda for the piano sound (with reverse delay and heavy reverb added) because of it's harp-like qualities, but not really fitting the familiar sounds of either a piano or harp.
> 
> As for the theme itself, the first thing that came to mind when reading the brief was "the day of judgment is at hand!" So, I had to sneak in some Dies Irae vibes, of course. But since it's my understanding that Maud hadn't turned too dark at this point in the story, I tried to make that impending melody line "pretty" as a symbol of something beautiful before the corruption fully set in. Starting the theme like this would give the theme a chance to turn darker and more "epic" as her story progressed if I were to expand on the theme later on.
> 
> Anyway, tell me your thoughts. This is literally the second video clip I've written music for. (The first being the now infamous Westworld Competition. ha)



QUESTION: How are you submitting your entry. I got my email verified, but have not yet received the "additional " email stating how to send it. They provide that [email protected] but nothing else. Most emails do not allow for a file or set of files to total more than 25mb, the video alone is larger than 25mb. I have reached out to them on social media (as there is NO contact email whatsoever on the Abbey Road site that I could find after combing it) and have not heard back. 

So did you just compress the movie file to a smaller file size, use DropBox or Google Drive links, or use a file transfer service like WeTransfer?


----------



## D4Disgruntled

Jordan D Smith said:


> Ok, I gave it a shot anyway and was able to complete an entry before the deadline. I went into this as blind as possible and didn't familiar myself with the story or music other than what was in the brief on the competition page. (Only checked on the original score just before submitting my entry to make sure I wasn't copying anything. haha) So, I centered the music on the idea that this woman's beliefs are a corruption of something beautiful or at least this scene was at the beginning of that corruption.
> 
> For the instruments, I didn't want to choose the standard or traditional sounding "church instruments" given the religious side of the character. Instead, I chose distorted (or "corrupted") versions like a heavily effected organ (from LABS), a "rippled" string/horn section (from SA Aperture) that gave an uneasy feeling, and a choir sound from a pair of Mellotrons (from Logic) panned wide. Even the violins (Violins 1 & 2 from BBCSO Core) are run through fuzz pedals so they didn't stay too clean. Also, I chose NI's Una Corda for the piano sound (with reverse delay and heavy reverb added) because of it's harp-like qualities, but not really fitting the familiar sounds of either a piano or harp.
> 
> As for the theme itself, the first thing that came to mind when reading the brief was "the day of judgment is at hand!" So, I had to sneak in some Dies Irae vibes, of course. But since it's my understanding that Maud hadn't turned too dark at this point in the story, I tried to make that impending melody line "pretty" as a symbol of something beautiful before the corruption fully set in. Starting the theme like this would give the theme a chance to turn darker and more "epic" as her story progressed if I were to expand on the theme later on.
> 
> Anyway, tell me your thoughts. This is literally the second video clip I've written music for. (The first being the now infamous Westworld Competition. ha)



Nice washy ambience. I like the subtle use of the Dies Irae vibe. I wish the contest had given more details so we as the entrants did not have to spend so much time digging up everything possible on the film itself due to a clip that was so mundane. My approach is more maniacal and one-track minded, relentless and building, much like how someone with an agenda (especially these days) just keeps repeating the same actions expecting a different outcome (definition of insanity).


----------



## D4Disgruntled

Pappaus said:


> Hello all - Just posting my entry. Now I can finally listen some other peoples entries. I did this in a hurry (just found out about contest 3 days ago) and it shows.
> Really enjoyed Jordan’s choices. The actress does not look winded at all even after climbing that massive hill. She also got up there in a hurry.



Same here. I discovered it by accident doing a search for music composing contests and came across THIS site which had a post about the contest. I did mine in a hurry as well. BTW, how are you submitting your entry. My email caps all attachments at 25mb (Gmail). I reached out to Abbey Road on social media asking for advice on alternate methods to submit (links to google drive, drop box) or using file transfer services like WeTransfer.com.


----------



## D4Disgruntled

Here is my entry.


----------



## D4Disgruntled

Pappaus said:


> Hello all - Just posting my entry. Now I can finally listen some other peoples entries. I did this in a hurry (just found out about contest 3 days ago) and it shows.
> Really enjoyed Jordan’s choices. The actress does not look winded at all even after climbing that massive hill. She also got up there in a hurry.



I agree, the fact she isn't winded after that long climb is a clue she ain't human. LOL. For a rush job it sounded good to me.


----------



## D4Disgruntled

OH yeah, I tried to post this on Facebook and was blocked immediately by Sony. This is why I rarely post on FB as it is such a piece of crap platform anymore.


----------



## Jordan D Smith

D4Disgruntled said:


> Here is my entry.


I dig that maniacal vibe.


D4Disgruntled said:


> QUESTION: ... So did you just compress the movie file to a smaller file size, use DropBox or Google Drive links, or use a file transfer service like WeTransfer?


I sent mine via Gmail. It automatically added it to my Google Drive and sent the share link. Not sure if that'll work. *crosses fingers.


----------



## Jordan D Smith

Lo28 said:


> That's really beautiful!
> If you don't mind me saying, I feel that the music is mixed just a little bit too loud over the dialogue and sound.


I don't mind you saying that at all. This is the kind of feedback I use to improve. Thanks! Funny enough, I did notice the overlap and carved out the EQ around where her voice sat in the mix. Listening back, I should've been a bit more heavy-handed with the EQ scooping.


----------



## D4Disgruntled

Jordan D Smith said:


> I dig that maniacal vibe.
> 
> I sent mine via Gmail. It automatically added it to my Google Drive and sent the share link. Not sure if that'll work. *crosses fingers.


I am gonna just hit them from every angle possible I guess. I will do that but also supply links, attach a compressed video file and my audio file, and then also send it via WeTransfer.com


----------



## D4Disgruntled

D4Disgruntled said:


> OH yeah, I tried to post this on Facebook and was blocked immediately by Sony. This is why I rarely post on FB as it is such a piece of crap platform anymore.


Figured out my error, uploading it was a bad idea, but simply posting the link from YT seemed to circumvent any blocking, at least for now, lol.


----------



## Pappaus

D4Disgruntled said:


> Same here. I discovered it by accident doing a search for music composing contests and came across THIS site which had a post about the contest. I did mine in a hurry as well. BTW, how are you submitting your entry. My email caps all attachments at 25mb (Gmail). I reached out to Abbey Road on social media asking for advice on alternate methods to submit (links to google drive, drop box) or using file transfer services like WeTransfer.com.


I emailed using Microsoft’s one drive option. (I use msn.com for email) I also included a link to the video on YouTube as well. I don’t think I had a winner (short notice and no more time this week to work on it) so I am not upset if this doesn’t work.


----------



## Pappaus

D4Disgruntled said:


> Here is my entry.



Nice!! Love the very last note. This is a rough clip to do as there is no context. My entry was done thinking this was near the beginning of the movie and yours seems more towards the ending as bad things are happening quickly.
Also like how clean your sounds are.


----------



## D4Disgruntled

Pappaus said:


> Nice!! Love the very last note. This is a rough clip to do as there is no context. My entry was done thinking this was near the beginning of the movie and yours seems more towards the ending as bad things are happening quickly.
> Also like how clean your sounds are.


Thanks for your kind words. I used the following VSTS packages:


----------



## D4Disgruntled

D4Disgruntled said:


> Thanks for your kind words. I used the following VSTS packages:


Sorry hit the enter button and posted my unfinished thought, lol.

VSTS:
Spitfire Epic Strings (from their "Originals" affordable series)
Spitfire LABS - Amplified Cello Quartet Chatter (for the chattery cellos over the nurse walking toward steps & when she reaches the top)
Spitfire LABS - Choir: Long (for the pan up to the house on the hill)
8dio Chris Young's Sould Series - It Follows (for the metallic rhythmic motif)
Soundiron - Iron Throne (for the screechy metal when we cut to the nurse reaching the top of the steps)
Halion Dark Planet (for a small added dissonance to the choir leading into the reveal of the nurse at the top of the steps)

I exported the tracks as stems and balanced everything in Adobe Audition. .I used Premiere to sync the music with the video and did volume adjustments there and added my text. Then exported the video.


----------



## Hoopyfrood

I decided to finish my score on the off chance the T&Cs are wrong about it only being for the UK and US. I didn't put much more effort into it as I'm probably not even eligible, but I'm still reasonably satisfied with my second ever attempt at scoring a scene. I don't know why I picked guitars to score part of it when guitars are the section of my VI collection I'm least satisfied with, but I managed to get some decent sound out of the RSGL02 guitar that @replikasound has on sale right now and Guitar Rig 5.

Agree the scene really didn't give you much to work with, but the competition page said something about the director instructing the composer to get experimental, so I played with distortion and feedback, and I knew I wanted to get a choir in there due to the theme. Cello Untamed was clutch to the creation of the score, I love that VI, it's hard to use but that rather fits with the whole untamed theme.

@doctoremmet - thanks for your advice, I ended up keeping the gaps.



Edit: And minutes after I send in my entry, I finally get a reply to the email I sent Abbey Road on Monday UK time confirming I'm not eligible. Frowny face.


----------



## D4Disgruntled

Hoopyfrood said:


> I decided to finish my score on the off chance the T&Cs are wrong about it only being for the UK and US. I didn't put much more effort into it as I'm probably not even eligible, but I'm still reasonably satisfied with my second ever attempt at scoring a scene. I don't know why I picked guitars to score part of it when guitars are the section of my VI collection I'm least satisfied with, but I managed to get some decent sound out of the RSGL02 guitar that @replikasound has on sale right now and Guitar Rig 5.
> 
> Agree the scene really didn't give you much to work with, but the competition page said something about the director instructing the composer to get experimental, so I played with distortion and feedback, and I knew I wanted to get a choir in there due to the theme. Cello Untamed was clutch to the creation of the score, I love that VI, it's hard to use but that rather fits with the whole untamed theme.
> 
> @doctoremmet - thanks for your advice, I ended up keeping the gaps.
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: And minutes after I send in my entry, I finally get a reply to the email I sent Abbey Road on Monday UK time confirming I'm not eligible. Frowny face.



At least you are getting a reply. I have yet to get a confirmation of my submission. Luckily, I have not received any "mail not delivered" notices. But heck, I reached out with questions and still no response, not even on their IG page.


----------



## D4Disgruntled

Hoopyfrood said:


> I decided to finish my score on the off chance the T&Cs are wrong about it only being for the UK and US. I didn't put much more effort into it as I'm probably not even eligible, but I'm still reasonably satisfied with my second ever attempt at scoring a scene. I don't know why I picked guitars to score part of it when guitars are the section of my VI collection I'm least satisfied with, but I managed to get some decent sound out of the RSGL02 guitar that @replikasound has on sale right now and Guitar Rig 5.
> 
> Agree the scene really didn't give you much to work with, but the competition page said something about the director instructing the composer to get experimental, so I played with distortion and feedback, and I knew I wanted to get a choir in there due to the theme. Cello Untamed was clutch to the creation of the score, I love that VI, it's hard to use but that rather fits with the whole untamed theme.
> 
> @doctoremmet - thanks for your advice, I ended up keeping the gaps.
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: And minutes after I send in my entry, I finally get a reply to the email I sent Abbey Road on Monday UK time confirming I'm not eligible. Frowny face.



It is like a Goblin score for a Dario Argento movie. The beginning had a Howard Shore "Crash" appeal with the guitars. The gaps, while a nice touch might work better if the guitar hit/attack is softened a bit and a little more reverb to allow for the sustain to bleed ever so slightly into the gap. But that is just me being nit-picky on my end. Overall, I like it. Neat approach.


----------



## Hoopyfrood

D4Disgruntled said:


> It is like a Goblin score for a Dario Argento movie. The beginning had a Howard Shore "Crash" appeal with the guitars. The gaps, while a nice touch might work better if the guitar hit/attack is softened a bit and a little more reverb to allow for the sustain to bleed ever so slightly into the gap. But that is just me being nit-picky on my end. Overall, I like it. Neat approach.


Thanks, I appreciate it. And good notes, that would probably have worked better. I liked yours too, really fits well with (what I assume judging by the movie description is) the theme of an unhinged protagonist.


----------



## tomicious

Just finished reading the rules (after week working on the music). It is a shame the competition is for UK and US only. Anyway - are we allowed to share the clip on YouTube? According to this I am not sure...



> The Promotor hereby grants to each Entrant the non-exclusive, revocable right to use the Download Clip solely for the purposes of synchronising the Recording to create the New Clip and submitting the New Clip for the Competition. No further rights are granted to Entrant with respect the Download Clip and Entrant shall not exploit the New Clip or the Download Clip in any manner. Save for as expressly referred to herein, no further rights to the Download Clip are granted to the Entrant.


----------



## Hoopyfrood

tomicious said:


> Just finished reading the rules (after week working on the music). It is a shame the competition is for UK and US only. Anyway - are we allowed to share the clip on YouTube? According to this I am not sure...


When you upload it there's an instant copyright claim, but you can just agree that the revenues go to the distributor.


----------



## Composerbell

TonalDynamics said:


> Not to be 'that guy', but frankly those rewards are whack.
> 
> $600-700 worth of spitfire products (which will disappear with just one or two libraries) and a 'personal feedback session'? What is that, a zoom call with this guy?
> 
> Is this supposed to be motivating?
> 
> Come on Abbey Road, I know you're a legendary studio and all, and there's probably scores of composers who would pay YOU just to be associated with your name, but the people deserve better than this.
> 
> Hard pass from me
> 
> At least throw in some actual hardware, IE speakers, interface, MIDI controller, etc. to make it more enticing!


Honestly, I'd rather have Spitfire libraries instead of hardware stuff. Like sure, I DO actually need a new interface, but would I want whatever SPECIFIC one they offer? eh. And I love my Komplete Kontrol, so what would I do if they gave me a midi controller? A voucher means I get to pick whatever super expensive library I want from SPF, which is vastly superior to being given a specific product that I may have no interest in.


----------



## Composerbell

Jordan D Smith said:


> Ok, I gave it a shot anyway and was able to complete an entry before the deadline. I went into this as blind as possible and didn't familiar myself with the story or music other than what was in the brief on the competition page. (Only checked on the original score just before submitting my entry to make sure I wasn't copying anything. haha) So, I centered the music on the idea that this woman's beliefs are a corruption of something beautiful or at least this scene was at the beginning of that corruption.
> 
> For the instruments, I didn't want to choose the standard or traditional sounding "church instruments" given the religious side of the character. Instead, I chose distorted (or "corrupted") versions like a heavily effected organ (from LABS), a "rippled" string/horn section (from SA Aperture) that gave an uneasy feeling, and a choir sound from a pair of Mellotrons (from Logic) panned wide. Even the violins (Violins 1 & 2 from BBCSO Core) are run through fuzz pedals so they didn't stay too clean. Also, I chose NI's Una Corda for the piano sound (with reverse delay and heavy reverb added) because of it's harp-like qualities, but not really fitting the familiar sounds of either a piano or harp.
> 
> As for the theme itself, the first thing that came to mind when reading the brief was "the day of judgment is at hand!" So, I had to sneak in some Dies Irae vibes, of course. But since it's my understanding that Maud hadn't turned too dark at this point in the story, I tried to make that impending melody line "pretty" as a symbol of something beautiful before the corruption fully set in. Starting the theme like this would give the theme a chance to turn darker and more "epic" as her story progressed if I were to expand on the theme later on.
> 
> Anyway, tell me your thoughts. This is literally the second video clip I've written music for. (The first being the now infamous Westworld Competition. ha)



Despite all your description of getting things dirty, I gotta say, I found your piece quite lovely! Almost romantic, actually. I really liked it!


----------



## Composerbell

D4Disgruntled said:


> Here is my entry.



Cool piece! Dig the motif and the scurrying cellos. However, I have to say, the sub on the mix is just KILLING my ears, it is SO loud. I had to turn down my volume to just listen to the track. So I'd watch out for your low end. I get wanting bass for the horror vibe, but this was just too much for me!


----------



## D4Disgruntled

Hoopyfrood said:


> Thanks, I appreciate it. And good notes, that would probably have worked better. I liked yours too, really fits well with (what I assume judging by the movie description is) the theme of an unhinged protagonist.





Composerbell said:


> Cool piece! Dig the motif and the scurrying cellos. However, I have to say, the sub on the mix is just KILLING my ears, it is SO loud. I had to turn down my volume to just listen to the track. So I'd watch out for your low end. I get wanting bass for the horror vibe, but this was just too much for me!


Good to know. Can you give me the exact "playback time" so I know what to watch out for the next time or is it all the way through? One thing, I turn off all sound enhancements on my computer when I compose so that way I am not influenced by enhanced bass or treble, etc. Then I turn it on to listen to the final mix I did in Audition. Then I put it on my phone and listen to it with and without headphones to see how everything sounds there as well so I can go back and make adjustments in Audition. So let me know where it occurred for you so I can ensure I do not repeat the same mistake.


----------



## Composerbell

D4Disgruntled said:


> Good to know. Can you give me the exact "playback time" so I know what to watch out for the next time or is it all the way through? One thing, I turn off all sound enhancements on my computer when I compose so that way I am not influenced by enhanced bass or treble, etc. Then I turn it on to listen to the final mix I did in Audition. Then I put it on my phone and listen to it with and without headphones to see how everything sounds there as well so I can go back and make adjustments in Audition. So let me know where it occurred for you so I can ensure I do not repeat the same mistake.


It was throughout. I think there might be a lot of low frequency content in that bass pizz right at the top, which might be what's overdoing it throughout. But it was pretty consistent across the whole clip.

I too love to check myself on the iphone speaker - it's mono, so you catch phase cancellation, and if you have stuff that lives exclusively in the low end, you'll learn pretty quick how it's totally dissappeared. But here, it didn't seem like unique content as much as just low frequencies to instruments I could hear just fine in higher frequencies, so I would totally expect you to hear all of the musical content on the phone and just miss on how loud the sub really is. 

One thing I always also check when mastering is a spectrum analyzer, and make sure that the -100hz range isn't appreciably louder than everything else. Usually keeping it from being the loudest region is enough to feel deep and full without being overpowering.


----------



## D4Disgruntled

Composerbell said:


> It was throughout. I think there might be a lot of low frequency content in that bass pizz right at the top, which might be what's overdoing it throughout. But it was pretty consistent across the whole clip.
> 
> I too love to check myself on the iphone speaker - it's mono, so you catch phase cancellation, and if you have stuff that lives exclusively in the low end, you'll learn pretty quick how it's totally dissappeared. But here, it didn't seem like unique content as much as just low frequencies to instruments I could hear just fine in higher frequencies, so I would totally expect you to hear all of the musical content on the phone and just miss on how loud the sub really is.
> 
> One thing I always also check when mastering is a spectrum analyzer, and make sure that the -100hz range isn't appreciably louder than everything else. Usually keeping it from being the loudest region is enough to feel deep and full without being overpowering.


I think it the issue is stemming from the Premiere file where I synced the music in the video. While I have already submitted the project, I am going back to the Premiere document and adjust things there. I intend to add this to my video reel that I am assembling and this will help me to not have that happen in the reel.


----------



## MusicalG

My first time ever trying to put music to film, Definitely have a lot to learn, but it was a fun experience.
Thanks for sharing your pieces everyone, I really enjoyed the different approaches 

Any advice, likes/dislikes would be great to help me improve.

Thanks
Christian


----------



## MusicalG

D4Disgruntled said:


> Sorry hit the enter button and posted my unfinished thought, lol.
> 
> VSTS:
> Spitfire Epic Strings (from their "Originals" affordable series)
> Spitfire LABS - Amplified Cello Quartet Chatter (for the chattery cellos over the nurse walking toward steps & when she reaches the top)
> Spitfire LABS - Choir: Long (for the pan up to the house on the hill)
> 8dio Chris Young's Sould Series - It Follows (for the metallic rhythmic motif)
> Soundiron - Iron Throne (for the screechy metal when we cut to the nurse reaching the top of the steps)
> Halion Dark Planet (for a small added dissonance to the choir leading into the reveal of the nurse at the top of the steps)
> 
> I exported the tracks as stems and balanced everything in Adobe Audition. .I used Premiere to sync the music with the video and did volume adjustments there and added my text. Then exported the video.


The chattery cellos sound great, they really get under your skin is a creepy good way


----------



## D4Disgruntled

Composerbell said:


> It was throughout. I think there might be a lot of low frequency content in that bass pizz right at the top, which might be what's overdoing it throughout. But it was pretty consistent across the whole clip.
> 
> I too love to check myself on the iphone speaker - it's mono, so you catch phase cancellation, and if you have stuff that lives exclusively in the low end, you'll learn pretty quick how it's totally dissappeared. But here, it didn't seem like unique content as much as just low frequencies to instruments I could hear just fine in higher frequencies, so I would totally expect you to hear all of the musical content on the phone and just miss on how loud the sub really is.
> 
> One thing I always also check when mastering is a spectrum analyzer, and make sure that the -100hz range isn't appreciably louder than everything else. Usually keeping it from being the loudest region is enough to feel deep and full without being overpowering.





MusicalG said:


> The chattery cellos sound great, they really get under your skin is a creepy good way


Thanks. I am checking yours out now.


----------



## D4Disgruntled

MusicalG said:


> My first time ever trying to put music to film, Definitely have a lot to learn, but it was a fun experience.
> Thanks for sharing your pieces everyone, I really enjoyed the different approaches
> 
> Any advice, likes/dislikes would be great to help me improve.
> 
> Thanks
> Christian



Nice job. I like the combo of the sombre piano and the slow increase of the dissonant strings. Good job.


----------



## MusicalG

D4Disgruntled said:


> Nice job. I like the combo of the sombre piano and the slow increase of the dissonant strings. Good job.


thanks for listening buddy, I have a lot to learn, was good fun though


----------



## Composerbell

MusicalG said:


> My first time ever trying to put music to film, Definitely have a lot to learn, but it was a fun experience.
> Thanks for sharing your pieces everyone, I really enjoyed the different approaches
> 
> Any advice, likes/dislikes would be great to help me improve.
> 
> Thanks
> Christian



Ohhhh I really like how you've pushed the loneliness in the piano, and saved the "horror" aspect on the reveal of her desire for purpose and foreshadowing that that purpose will not be....eh, kind. haha.

Very nice.


----------



## Composerbell

Alrighty, here's my submission! Actually this is slightly different from what I sent in - of course right after I submitted, I realized I could get the timing of my melody to fit around her dialogue better, and get a better sounding fadeout on the ending. C'est la vie! Y'all get to hear the best version of it though


----------



## Composerbell

ZosterX said:


> Meh, i just saw it was only for US and UK resident lol
> 
> I just finished up anyway, nothing too complexe :



How did you do the vocal? It sounds fantastic.


----------



## tomicious

Since it is UK and US only I decided not to submit, but here is my take on this. I'd love to hear any feedback!


----------



## Composerbell

tomicious said:


> Since it is UK and US only I decided not to submit, but here is my take on this. I'd love to hear any feedback!



Ohhh I love your interplay of rhythms over the big shot! Super cool. Organ blended in nicely with the whole texture. The grindy cello was a nice change from the clean tonality of everything else, just to add a bit of grit to the whole thing.

I felt the high piano was pinging a bit much/too loud and panned a little far to the right, but otherwise the mix sounded pretty good!


----------



## tomicious

Composerbell said:


> Ohhh I love your interplay of rhythms over the big shot! Super cool. Organ blended in nicely with the whole texture. The grindy cello was a nice change from the clean tonality of everything else, just to add a bit of grit to the whole thing.
> 
> I felt the high piano was pinging a bit much/too loud and panned a little far to the right, but otherwise the mix sounded pretty good!


Thanks for feedback! Oh, yeah, the piano is probably to far to the right. Thanks for pointing that out!


----------



## MusicalG

Composerbell said:


> Alrighty, here's my submission! Actually this is slightly different from what I sent in - of course right after I submitted, I realized I could get the timing of my melody to fit around her dialogue better, and get a better sounding fadeout on the ending. C'est la vie! Y'all get to hear the best version of it though



Love it, your space around the dialogue is great, I have really bad hi frequency loss and I struggle to work out what she is saying with no music playing at all.

The placement of where you started the music in relation to the dialogue, the way it weaves is perfect, to let what she has to say be the main focus. Really like the tension and the way it builds. The use of the drum to punctuate is clever and the creepy noise I really love. Thank you, good job


----------



## MusicalG

Composerbell said:


> Ohhhh I really like how you've pushed the loneliness in the piano, and saved the "horror" aspect on the reveal of her desire for purpose and foreshadowing that that purpose will not be....eh, kind. haha.
> 
> Very nice.


Great  thank you for your kind feedback, I wanted to focus on the loneliness, as the original composer mentioned how he approached the piece in his brief, and I figured it was quite early on in the film, so wanted to hint at the darker side of things to come and not go too overboard. I have enjoyed doing this and listening to everyone elses entries.

It’s actually quite amazing how different chords and instrumentation can make you feel so different in emotion and mood etc.
Christian


----------



## Karl Feuerstake

Here's what I came up with, unfortunately I live in Canada, but would still welcome any feedback:


----------



## MusicalG

Lo28 said:


> Well I'm Belgian, but f*** the rules, I'm entering anyway! Here's my submission:
> 
> 
> 
> I wanted to emphasize the loneliness of Maud, more than the madness-to-come. A religious sound came to mind, but the original composer Adam Janota Bzowski already did that (very well). So I chose a flute for the theme (also as reference to Polanski's similar masterpiece Repulsion).



Great space left for the dialogue, its one of the easiest to hear clearly (I have profound high frequency loss) and the music doesn't distract at all from what she is saying. Big points for that. I like the higher instrument you bring in, which for me personally conjures an emotion of the character contemplating her thoughts (I am just a hobbyist), I can only describe how it makes me feel emotionally etc.

The little hi motif for me has maximum impact when she reaches the top of the steps and just personal preference (others may feel different as it is personal preference after all and all subjective anyway).

I would have left out the middle hi motif out of the three, I think it would have had more impact.
I love the way the tension builds (really good) and the little weird noise near the door is really good in suggesting things are about to get a whole lot worse 

I really enjoyed It thank you for sharing.
Christian


----------



## LorenzoBarcella

Hi! This is my submission. I am italian so i am not eligible unfortunately. Any feedback is welcome!
Thank You!


----------



## Composerbell

Karl Feuerstake said:


> Here's what I came up with, unfortunately I live in Canada, but would still welcome any feedback:



Nice! Really liked the string writing. My ear wanted the bass to resolve up a whole step for that final shot, and I appreciate that you defied my expectations and went down instead!


----------



## davidanthony

Here's a link to my entry:



Was trying to weave together Maud's piety, the tension with her inner darkness, and the issues to come. Was out of my comfort zone as I've never tried horror/ambient before, so the whole thing has kind of a beginner's crack at Hans Zimmer/Brian Eno vibe and the mix and sound design are a bit weak in places, but it was a great learning experience.

And now the best part of finishing, listening to everyone else's entries!



Lo28 said:


> I wanted to emphasize the loneliness of Maud,


I felt this watching, and especially enjoyed the way you built things up as Maud progressed up the hill.



Jordan D Smith said:


> I chose NI's Una Corda for the piano sound (with reverse delay and heavy reverb added) because of it's harp-like qualities, but not really fitting the familiar sounds of either a piano or harp.


I thought your sound design generally was excellent, really enjoyed this one in particular!



Pappaus said:


> I did this in a hurry


Very nice composition!



D4Disgruntled said:


> Here is my entry.


The sheer intensity. Awesome!



Hoopyfrood said:


> whole untamed theme


Appreciate the originality of this and the creative uses of silence.



MusicalG said:


> Any advice, likes/dislikes would be great to help me improve.


I thought your expression of the various moods was done really well, x100 for a beginner!! For improvement I'd think introducing a little more in the way of dynamics could help dial things up even further.



Composerbell said:


> Alrighty, here's my submission!


Love the sense of impending doom you created here! 



Karl Feuerstake said:


> Here's what I came up with


Great piece! Particularly enjoyed the sections after she crosses Coney Island and her walk up the home steps.



LorenzoBarcella said:


> Hi! This is my submission


This was great! Very strong composition. The only minor comment I've had is the sound at :56 seconds was a little distracting (was it a jet? sounded like one to me), but maybe that's just because I was listening to the music so intently!


----------



## Lo28

MusicalG said:


> Great space left for the dialogue, its one of the easiest to hear clearly (I have profound high frequency loss) and the music doesn't distract at all from what she is saying. Big points for that. I like the higher instrument you bring in, which for me personally conjures an emotion of the character contemplating her thoughts (I am just a hobbyist), I can only describe how it makes me feel emotionally etc.
> 
> The little hi motif for me has maximum impact when she reaches the top of the steps and just personal preference (others may feel different as it is personal preference after all and all subjective anyway).
> 
> I would have left out the middle hi motif out of the three, I think it would have had more impact.
> I love the way the tension builds (really good) and the little weird noise near the door is really good in suggesting things are about to get a whole lot worse
> 
> I really enjoyed It thank you for sharing.
> Christian


Thanks for the kind and comprehensive feedback! I think dialogue should always have the upper hand over the music (Christopher Nolan might disagree)


----------



## MusicalG

I have just received an interesting critique from a musician friend with some valuable advice to me.
Maybe of interest to some of you 
Definitely worth a read, even if you don't agree with some of it, he is a pro (so I take what he says seriously etc)

Anyway this is what he said regarding my entry "Re. Your film clip. It's okay Chris but a couple of pointers. The Piano is too complex at the beginning and it collides with the DIAL in a couple of places... In fact some directors fucking hate piano any where near dialogue as it occupies the same frequency ranges. Use piano with great care. Having a distinct "Tune" is all very nice but it's like TV music as opposed to film music. You missed a trick on the cut to the house. You need to "Arrive" a stop or pause in the Mx will do it. two more general things. Never score a sound effect as the FX department will always take precidence and if you can't score at 120 bpm... You can't score. Maurice Jarre told me that along with the greatest advice of all, which is to never use tempo maps to reach a hit point... Change your meter instead. Bars of 5/4 2/4 etc. at 120 bpm and you can nail anything. Try it, it'll open your eye's. Have fun and good luck with the film Kiddo, oh and ignore me if you have a better sense of direction




It's a great discipline but you need to have a massive overview of the project and understand that film music isn't necessarily about making music



xx"

Some of you will know most of this already but as a beginner, there were some very interesting points to me  
Just wanted to share it incase anyone could gain something from what he told me


----------



## MusicalG

Lo28 said:


> Thanks for the kind and comprehensive feedback! I think dialogue should always have the upper hand over the music (Christopher Nolan might disagree)


Sorry the laugh was at the Christopher Nolan comment, (Just wanted to clarify that) I really enjoyed it, as I am a beginner I can only go on how it made me feel etc.


----------



## Lo28

MusicalG said:


> Sorry the laugh was at the Christopher Nolan comment, (Just wanted to clarify that) I really enjoyed it, as I am a beginner I can only go on how it made me feel etc.


No worries, I got that you were laughing at the Nolan joke 
Your musician friend has some great advice! He also makes a few good points concerning your entry. But I don't think I agree with him saying that you missed the cut to the house, you did that nicely with a single piano note. (Adam Janota Bzowski didn't really emphasize the cut to the house in the original score either by the way)


----------



## Sub3OneDay

So here was my entry... 
Went for atmosphere over heavy orchestration...


----------



## Leslie Fuller

My third time attempting to score to film for a competition, Westworld, ScoreRelief, and now, Saint Maud. 

So much to learn, but enjoyable!

Working my way through everyone’s pieces here and on YouTube, and so many different approaches to it!

For anyone who doesn’t know, the view looking down the steps to the harbour and the walk past Coney Island Amusements which Maud takes, were filmed in the location of Scarborough on the North-East coast of England.

Any advice would be appreciated to help me improve.

Thanks

Les


----------



## MusicalG

Lo28 said:


> No worries, I got that you were laughing at the Nolan joke
> Your musician friend has some great advice! He also makes a few good points concerning your entry. But I don't think I agree with him saying that you missed the cut to the house, you did that nicely with a single piano note. (Adam Janota Bzowski didn't really emphasize the cut to the house in the original score either by the way)


 Thank you buddy, I was unsure about what he was trying to get at first, I was trying to understate things really, as I didn't really know what was going on in the movie, so just wanted to imply that some sinister shit would be going down 

Great for experience though, and everyone else who has posted their entry, I liked something in the way they approached the scene, music is such a personal thing in terms of what resonates with you as an individual. 

For instance in the way that a predominantly minor chord progression can be uplifting for some and depressing for others, which is the best example I can think of.

Thanks for taking the time to reply I appreciate it


----------



## MusicalG

Thank you everyone for putting your entries up on here, as this was my first attempt it was great to hear how everybody else approached the score, some very good entries and some wonderful bits in everyone I have listened to.

Question for the people that entered, as I am new to the technical side of music to picture, did you use a click track to play your parts in.
I did mine with no click and just felt it etc, it would be good to know how you did yours from an educational point of view  

Well done everyone and good luck


----------



## Leslie Fuller

MusicalG said:


> Thank you everyone for putting your entries up on here, as this was my first attempt it was great to hear how everybody else approached the score, some very good entries and some wonderful bits in everyone I have listened to.
> 
> Question for the people that entered, as I am new to the technical side of music to picture, did you use a click track to play your parts in.
> I did mine with no click and just felt it etc, it would be good to know how you did yours from an educational point of view
> 
> Well done everyone and good luck


I didn’t use a click. The scene was short, and the way I scored it was just feeling the flow of the scene. I marked some points in the scene to “sort of hit”, but nothing else.


----------



## MusicalG

Leslie Fuller said:


> I didn’t use a click. The scene was short, and the way I scored it was just feeling the flow of the scene. I marked some points in the scene to “sort of hit”, but nothing else.


Thanks Leslie and for sharing the initial post  it's appreciated


----------



## Jordan D Smith

MusicalG said:


> Question for the people that entered, as I am new to the technical side of music to picture, did you use a click track to play your parts in.


Yeah. First thing I do is get a feel for pacing and set a BPM per “section”. For instance, I have 3 sections in my submission: Open door, Walking down stairs, and End of dialog/passing the arcade. Each section slightly increased the BPM to give the listener a sense of building anxiety.


----------



## Sub3OneDay

MusicalG said:


> Question for the people that entered, as I am new to the technical side of music to picture, did you use a click track to play your parts in.
> I did mine with no click and just felt it etc, it would be good to know how you did yours from an educational point of view


No click on mine... but to be fair, not much in mine to keep tempo to! Normally I would play to click but after really working hard to map out hit points and tempo changes so that my tempo map hits the marks I want.


----------



## Manfred




----------



## davidanthony

Manfred said:


> Entry


Fantastic buildup to the doorbell!!


----------



## Manfred

davidanthony said:


> Fantastic buildup to the doorbell!!


Thanks!


----------



## Jotto

Here is mine.


----------



## Composerbell

Sub3OneDay said:


> So here was my entry...
> Went for atmosphere over heavy orchestration...



For going with an atmophere approach, I'd be quite interested to see this without the piano! That may be more atmospheric, and even creepier with the strange textures of the strings.


----------



## Composerbell

MusicalG said:


> Thank you everyone for putting your entries up on here, as this was my first attempt it was great to hear how everybody else approached the score, some very good entries and some wonderful bits in everyone I have listened to.
> 
> Question for the people that entered, as I am new to the technical side of music to picture, did you use a click track to play your parts in.
> I did mine with no click and just felt it etc, it would be good to know how you did yours from an educational point of view
> 
> Well done everyone and good luck


If you're layering parts (remote recording musicians, or just doing different material one part at a time yourself) then working to click is absolutely necessary. If you're just doing your own thing floating against grid, then...how will anyone ever know? Doesn't matter in that scenario.


----------



## Jotto

LorenzoBarcella said:


> Hi! This is my submission. I am italian so i am not eligible unfortunately. Any feedback is welcome!
> Thank You!



Complimenti. Can you share what kind of libraries you have used?


----------



## LorenzoBarcella

Jotto said:


> Complimenti. Can you share what kind of libraries you have used?


Grazie mille! I've mostly used Spitfire libraries:

-Spitfire Chamber Strings for all the string parts (ensemble flaut in the beginning, solo violins and cello in the middle, tremolo in the end).
- Olafur Arnalds Chamber Evolutions for the string waves
- Spitfire Symphonic Woodwinds for Oboe solo
- Albion Tundra for woods high (aleathoric overblown)
- Contemporary drama Toolkit for vocals in the end
- Keyscape for piano
- LABS Frozen Cello


----------



## Sub3OneDay

Composerbell said:


> For going with an atmophere approach, I'd be quite interested to see this without the piano! That may be more atmospheric, and even creepier with the strange textures of the strings.



As requested...


----------



## Jordan D Smith

I got a confirmation email this morning from the Competition account (“Production Hub”). Since others were mentioning about not yet getting submission receipts, y’all might have it in your inbox now.


----------



## Leslie Fuller

Jordan D Smith said:


> I got a confirmation email this morning from the Competition account (“Production Hub”). Since others were mentioning about not yet getting submission receipts, y’all might have it in your inbox now.


Yes, i received a reply from them this morning too!


----------



## Composerbell

Sub3OneDay said:


> As requested...



Oh wow, I never expected you’d do an export just for me! Thank you, this is quite the pleasant surprise!

This was really quite fascinating. The silence on the first cut is VERY uncomfortable, which I think works really well, and there were all these little details I’d missed in the original version, like I hadn’t noticed the organ as she’s walking down Coney Island.

I still hear some tinkling piano-esque sound on the right, is that actually a harp or some kind if pitched percussion/synth? I can’t quite make it out.


----------



## Sub3OneDay

Composerbell said:


> Oh wow, I never expected you’d do an export just for me! Thank you, this is quite the pleasant surprise!
> 
> This was really quite fascinating. The silence on the first cut is VERY uncomfortable, which I think works really well
> 
> I still hear some tinkling piano-esque sound on the right, is that actually a harp or some kind if pitched percussion/synth? I can’t quite make it out.


No problem - it didn't take long to process - it's only a minute of "music" after all.

Glad to hear it brings uncomfortableness - that was the aim.

Yes - the tinkling is a music box - I think it is now way too loud in the mix, was supposed to evoke childhood thoughts/memories/anxieties in the background but I don't think that does the job the more listen.

To be fair, I think all the mix needs work but I'm putting this one to bed now - learning process.


----------



## Composerbell

Yeah, I often get quite obsessive over my mixes, up to the deadline. It’s healthy to know when to move on.

Thank you for trying this experiment with me!


----------



## ZosterX

Composerbell said:


> How did you do the vocal? It sounds fantastic.


That's the Shevannai Library, very fantastic solo female voice !


----------



## Composerbell

ZosterX said:


> That's the Shevannai Library, very fantastic solo female voice !


Just checked it out - yeah, that looks like a pretty good library! Thanks for getting it on my radar


----------



## MusicalG

Jordan D Smith said:


> Yeah. First thing I do is get a feel for pacing and set a BPM per “section”. For instance, I have 3 sections in my submission: Open door, Walking down stairs, and End of dialog/passing the arcade. Each section slightly increased the BPM to give the listener a sense of building anxiety.


Thank you Jordan


----------



## MusicalG

davidanthony said:


> Here's a link to my entry:
> 
> 
> 
> Was trying to weave together Maud's piety, the tension with her inner darkness, and the issues to come. Was out of my comfort zone as I've never tried horror/ambient before, so the whole thing has kind of a beginner's crack at Hans Zimmer/Brian Eno vibe and the mix and sound design are a bit weak in places, but it was a great learning experience.
> 
> And now the best part of finishing, listening to everyone else's entries!
> 
> 
> I thought your expression of the various moods was done really well, x100 for a beginner!! For improvement I'd think introducing a little more in the way of dynamics could help dial things up even further.



Thank you , I really liked yours, especially the way you accentuated seeing the house for the first time, lots of low end as well, didn't notice when I listened first on my phone.

I think we pretty much appreciated the same things in the other entries and thank you for your kind advice regarding dynamics etc. Good job


----------



## Composerbell

I think I’ve watched every submission posted here on VIC. I find it kind of funny that the actual composer was a sound design guy, who started as literally a sound designer making unique recordings and assembling them into some musical structure - and I don’t think a single one of us has actually done a sound design approach!
I guess there is some selection bias as this is literally a forum around Virtual Instruments, but I do find it funny that none of us have played into what this guy actually likes lol


----------



## MusicalG

Sub3OneDay said:


> As requested...



I know you still had piano in there, but in a much more subtle way, I prefer this version, it actually put my heckles up in a spooky good way  Good job  (*edit, hadn't read the previous post stating it was a music box in the right hand speaker and not a piano)


----------



## Composerbell

MusicalG said:


> Thank you , I really liked yours, especially the way you accentuated seeing the house for the first time, lots of low end as well, didn't notice when I listened first on my phone.
> 
> I think we pretty much appreciated the same things in the other entries and thank you for your kind advice regarding dynamics etc. Good job


Lol of course as soon as I post about no one doing a sound design score, I see Davidanthony did one. Strangely, I can’t find his post anywhere, just MusicalG’s quoted reply. Huh

Anyways, since I can’t quote it directly, I’ll just say here that I really liked it! Solid submission.


----------



## MusicalG

Composerbell said:


> Lol of course as soon as I post about no one doing a sound design score, I see Davidanthony did one. Strangely, I can’t find his post anywhere, just MusicalG’s quoted reply. Huh
> 
> Anyways, since I can’t quote it directly, I’ll just say here that I really liked it! Solid submission.


should be on page 5, weird if its not :-/


----------



## Jordan D Smith

Composerbell said:


> It’s healthy to know when to move on.


Deadlines set by other people are the only way I can "move on" from a project.


----------



## Composerbell

Jordan D Smith said:


> Deadlines set by other people are the only way I can "move on" from a project.


Yup I’m exactly the same. - this why my version on YT is actually newer than the one I submitted lol


----------



## Composerbell

davidanthony said:


> Here's a link to my entry:
> 
> 
> 
> Was trying to weave together Maud's piety, the tension with her inner darkness, and the issues to come. Was out of my comfort zone as I've never tried horror/ambient before, so the whole thing has kind of a beginner's crack at Hans Zimmer/Brian Eno vibe and the mix and sound design are a bit weak in places, but it was a great learning experience.



Very cool vibe! Super eerie. Though I feel like the sting on the house makes it feel like a haunted house/she’s entering a bad place, rather than her bringing the bad to it. It’s a good sounding sting though!


----------



## Composerbell

MusicalG said:


> should be on page 5, weird if its not :-/


Thanks, looks like I just missed it somehow. I do see it there!


----------



## LudovicVDP

Another one here, from Belgium, who took some time to participate... only to discover afterwards that he had overlooked that UK/US condition! Damn. 
Not that I had any hope to win, though... But yeah... Strange move from AR. 

Anyway. 
Here is my take. Because why not?
I had avoided every detail about the movie, on purpose. So I didn't even know this was a horror story. I downloaded the scene and looked no further.

https://drive.google.com/file/d/1HCs2vMAZEOME6H3RCnLcyM2xWnMr66xb/view?usp=sharing (Here) 

Thanks to those who will take the time.


----------



## davidanthony

MusicalG said:


> Thank you , I really liked yours, especially the way you accentuated seeing the house for the first time, lots of low end as well, didn't notice when I listened first on my phone.


Thank you!



Composerbell said:


> Very cool vibe! Super eerie. Though I feel like the sting on the house makes it feel like a haunted house/she’s entering a bad place, rather than her bringing the bad to it. It’s a good sounding sting though!


Totally agree. I actually put that in during a first pass just scoring the images before I knew much about the movie other than it was horror -- I incorrectly assumed Maud was innocent and the house was evil, and I had always wanted to try my hand at making one! After watching the trailer I realized it was the other way around, but I was so used to the sensation I became too attached to let it go. There's a lesson to be learned there. 



Jordan D Smith said:


> I got a confirmation email this morning from the Competition account (“Production Hub”). Since others were mentioning about not yet getting submission receipts, y’all might have it in your inbox now.


Nothing here. I technically submitted 2x because I realized my first submission may not have been downloadable to a non-gmail account, so perhaps I disqualified myself. Or they're just working through in chronological order, my second submission was right before the cutoff.


----------



## davidanthony

LudovicVDP said:


> Not that I had any hope to win, though... But yeah... Strange move from AR.



In Abbey Road's defense, running an international contest is an incredibly challenging thing to do from a legal perspective as every country has its own rules on what constitutes a fair contest, tax implications of the prizes, whether the contest needs to be registered, etc. So it's probably not because they dislike Belgians, but because their legal team doesn't speak French/German/Dutch 

Listened to your piece -- your orchestration chops are solid! I also like to do a "blind" score to start, but mine never sound that beautiful!!


----------



## gzapper

I put in an entry as well, now that is done I can finally go back and listen to everyone else's here to see what they did.


----------



## MusicalG

gzapper said:


> I put in an entry as well, now that is done I can finally go back and listen to everyone else's here to see what they did.



wasn't sure at first, then it got very clever... I really like it 
Good job


----------



## wsimpson

Total newbie here but I gave it a shot. I find it absolutely facinating to see all of the different interpretations and style for the exact same clip! I am still trying to figure this all out and find my voice, and having a ton of fun experimenting.

Saint Maud


----------



## LudovicVDP

davidanthony said:


> In Abbey Road's defense, running an international contest is an incredibly challenging thing to do from a legal perspective as every country has its own rules on what constitutes a fair contest, tax implications of the prizes, whether the contest needs to be registered, etc. So it's probably not because they dislike Belgians, but because their legal team doesn't speak French/German/Dutch
> 
> Listened to your piece -- your orchestration chops are solid! I also like to do a "blind" score to start, but mine never sound that beautiful!!


Sure. I can understand that. But they could have make it clearer... Not "calling ALL composers" as per their Instagram. Anyway... Not a big deal at all. Was fun to do anyway.

Thanks for your nice comment BTW.


Edit while I'm writing this: I just got an email from them saying that my Google Drive links are working (I asked them if they were ok since files were too big to be sent per email) but that the contest is only open to UK and US residents 🙃


----------



## MusicalG

I have just also received an email today, saying that my google drive links are working as expected.
Kind Regards everyone 
Christian


----------



## Dr.Quest

jononotbono said:


> Ah wicked! It’s an excellent opportunity for someone that wants to practise writing music to some professionally filmed footage, get their music heard and if they win... meet some new people, get tuition, get a library or two and who knows where this opportunity will lead!
> 
> Man, people are so constantly negative and miserable.


You are so correct. VIC seems to have so many of these negative people on it these days. Maybe people locked down too long. Although you’d think composing types would be used to that. 😊


----------



## Sub3OneDay

MusicalG said:


> I know you still had piano in there, but in a much more subtle way, I prefer this version, it actually put my heckles up in a spooky good way  Good job  (*edit, hadn't read the previous post stating it was a music box in the right hand speaker and not a piano)



Thanks for the compliment/comment. Glad that it had the desired effect. Really learned a lot doing this comp. 

Just popped in to say that I got a confirmation email from them today.


----------



## M. vDiva Fabbiani

Hi everyone,
here's my late entry for the contest (meaning that I didn't read carefully the details and I missed the deadline).
Anyway, since the music was done I just uploaded it on my personal channel. If anyone wants to comment or give any type of suggestion, I'll be happy to read. In the meanwhile I'll go and listen the other entries because I'm really curious about them.


----------



## gzapper

There are some really nice takes on this contest posted in this thread, some really nice writing. 

Its interesting doing one and going back and hearing all the others, it has me thinking about what I did and why as well as what people chose to catch or not miss.

The clip is tricky, its only 1:14 long and doesn't have any drama or tension within it. if we didn't know it was a horror we could treat it as a drama and it would work. So how you mark it as horror and how much horror you put into this one scene is up to you. In context we'd know where its paced in the film and whether it even just needs something more neutral rather than telling us what's coming. But without knowing the film its a shot in the dark whether the director would want impending doom to be the message or the uplifting promise of a new job to be what the audience takes away.

I can see that I personally didn't mark the final shots of Maud and the cut to the house, instead treating it as one long, almost trailer like rise from the start of the walking to the doorbell. Which works as a trailer but I'd never do in a film, and in the context of a context would be a fault not to mark even if its a stronger end to build to a cut. There are a few that are really successful to me, much better than my version and a few that are really interesting even if from my take they aren't successful. 

Congrats all, its been great hearing all these other takes.


----------



## MusicalG

The results are in, I was extremely lucky to have been shortlisted, especially as it was the first time ever trying scoring to picture. Thank you so much for this wonderful thread everyone, it’s has been a great experience from start to finish. The highlight for me was hearing all of your wonderful creativity.

Congratulations to those that got short listed. 

Christian


----------



## Leslie Fuller

MusicalG said:


> The results are in, I was extremely lucky to have been shortlisted, especially as it was the first time ever trying scoring to picture. Thank you so much for this wonderful thread everyone, it’s has been a great experience from start to finish. The highlight for me was hearing all of your wonderful creativity.
> 
> Congratulations to those that got short listed.
> 
> Christian


Well done on making the shortlist!


----------



## MusicalG

Leslie Fuller said:


> Well done on making the shortlist!


Thanks Leslie I am buzzing  thank you for sharing the contest in the first place. X


----------



## Manfred

MusicalG said:


> The results are in, I was extremely lucky to have been shortlisted, especially as it was the first time ever trying scoring to picture. Thank you so much for this wonderful thread everyone, it’s has been a great experience from start to finish. The highlight for me was hearing all of your wonderful creativity.
> 
> Congratulations to those that got short listed.
> 
> Christian


Congrats!!!


----------



## Lo28

MusicalG said:


> The results are in, I was extremely lucky to have been shortlisted, especially as it was the first time ever trying scoring to picture. Thank you so much for this wonderful thread everyone, it’s has been a great experience from start to finish. The highlight for me was hearing all of your wonderful creativity.
> 
> Congratulations to those that got short listed.
> 
> Christian


Congratulations Christian! I'm really happy for you!


----------



## MusicalG

Manfred said:


> Congrats!!!


Thanks buddy


----------



## MusicalG

Lo28 said:


> Congratulations Christian! I'm really happy for you!


Thanks for taking the time to listen and share your work, and to give me advice as a newcomer it’s really appreciated buddy x


----------



## Pappaus

MusicalG said:


> Thanks Leslie I am buzzing  thank you for sharing the contest in the first place. X


Just another congrats. - it is extra special when someone who is a forum member gets recognized.


----------



## MusicalG

Pappaus said:


> Just another congrats. - it is extra special when someone who is a forum member gets recognized.


Thank you, yes I love this forum, some great information and a lot of amazingly talented people, who are often willing to help in anyway they can. Probably also the cause of my financial ruin, due to excessive G.A.S.


----------



## Barrel Maker

I recently learned that I was shortlisted too. The competition was fun--it was either compose or scroll endlessly through Netflix all weekend.


----------



## MusicalG

Barrel Maker said:


> I recently learned that I was shortlisted too. The competition was fun--it was either compose or scroll endlessly through Netflix all weekend.



Wicked congratulations  really pleased for you


----------



## Leslie Fuller

Barrel Maker said:


> I recently learned that I was shortlisted too. The competition was fun--it was either compose or scroll endlessly through Netflix all weekend.



Congratulations too!


----------



## MusicalG

D4Disgruntled said:


> Here is my entry.



I believe this gentleman got shortlisted as well  Your full horror one was really cool


----------



## D4Disgruntled

I was gonna make that announcement but I see I was beaten to the punch, lol. I checked their website each day this week and finally they posted an announcement.

I have never entered a competition as an adult. As a youth I entered art contests but never really made finalist. So this is exciting to make finalist as a newbie and a first time entrant.

I wish nothing but great luck to anyone else on here who entered and made the shortlist.


----------



## D4Disgruntled

MusicalG said:


> I believe this gentleman got shortlisted as well  Your full horror one was really cool


Thanks for posting that. 👍


----------



## D4Disgruntled

MusicalG said:


> The results are in, I was extremely lucky to have been shortlisted, especially as it was the first time ever trying scoring to picture. Thank you so much for this wonderful thread everyone, it’s has been a great experience from start to finish. The highlight for me was hearing all of your wonderful creativity.
> 
> Congratulations to those that got short listed.
> 
> Christian


That is so awesome. Good luck.


----------



## MusicalG

D4Disgruntled said:


> I was gonna make that announcement but I see I was beaten to the punch, lol. I checked their website each day this week and finally they posted an announcement.
> 
> I have never entered a competition as an adult. As a youth I entered art contests but never really made finalist. So this is exciting to make finalist as a newbie and a first time entrant.
> 
> I wish nothing but great luck to anyone else on here who entered and made the shortlist.


Shit mate sorry if I ruined your moment, not my intention at all, I mentioned you just in case you hadn’t see the reveal. As there was no notification today about it that I received. I was manually checking today etc.
Great work though dude, congratulations and good luck


----------



## D4Disgruntled

Barrel Maker said:


> I recently learned that I was shortlisted too. The competition was fun--it was either compose or scroll endlessly through Netflix all weekend.



Congrats and good luck. I too made the shortlist.


----------



## Jordan D Smith

Barrel Maker said:


> I recently learned that I was shortlisted too. The competition was fun--it was either compose or scroll endlessly through Netflix all weekend.



Loved that cello work...and apparently so did the team of judges! ha


----------



## gzapper

D4Disgruntled said:


> Congrats and good luck. I too made the shortlist.


Do you mind reposting yours, I'd love to check it out again.
Same with Christian.

And congrats, well done!


----------



## Leslie Fuller

D4Disgruntled said:


> I was gonna make that announcement but I see I was beaten to the punch, lol. I checked their website each day this week and finally they posted an announcement.
> 
> I have never entered a competition as an adult. As a youth I entered art contests but never really made finalist. So this is exciting to make finalist as a newbie and a first time entrant.
> 
> I wish nothing but great luck to anyone else on here who entered and made the shortlist.


Congratulations are in order!


----------



## MusicalG

gzapper said:


> Do you mind reposting yours, I'd love to check it out again.
> Same with Christian.
> 
> And congrats, well Done


https://vi-control.net/community/th...mpetition-announced-today.108200/post-4812179 

no worries and thank you


----------



## HAKKO

all shoerlisted UK or USA ? (for check)


----------



## D4Disgruntled

MusicalG said:


> https://vi-control.net/community/th...mpetition-announced-today.108200/post-4812179
> 
> no worries and thank you


Thanks for doing that.

I have been busy with prepping for the next Contest "The Orchestra - Horns of Hell" due in the next 3 weeks. Also, was asked to create some music for a trailer, worked for 5 days straight to create an initial concept and now the person is not responding to my DMs and texts. I did not hand over anything to him as my example for review is on YouTube and still copyrighted to me. LOL. Now I am turning my attention to the above said contest.

Anyway, thanks again for responding to the person asking to see my entry.


----------



## MusicalG

D4Disgruntled said:


> Thanks for doing that.
> 
> I have been busy with prepping for the next Contest "The Orchestra - Horns of Hell" due in the next 3 weeks. Also, was asked to create some music for a trailer, worked for 5 days straight to create an initial concept and now the person is not responding to my DMs and texts. I did not hand over anything to him as my example for review is on YouTube and still copyrighted to me. LOL. Now I am turning my attention to the above said contest.
> 
> Anyway, thanks again for responding to the person asking to see my entry.


No worries mate, you’re very good at what you do, very good, a stronger approach than I took obviously, but you showed off your horror skills big time. I wish you the very best of luck in the competition and with your future, you’re very talented.

sorry your guy never got back to you, that’s just rude but there could be a genuine reason... keep on keeping on 
Christian x


----------



## D4Disgruntled

MusicalG said:


> No worries mate, you’re very good at what you do, very good, a stronger approach than I took obviously, but you showed off your horror skills big time. I wish you the very best of luck in the competition and with your future, you’re very talented.
> 
> sorry your guy never got back to you, that’s just rude but there could be a genuine reason... keep on keeping on
> Christian x


I am not upset, I am giving him the benefit of the doubt. That is why I posted in YouTube and several other social media platforms, tagging him so it alerts him on many different levels. I also provided him my personal contact info and email. And if he did just decide to go the other way, then I ended up with a composition I can use on something else, lol.


----------



## MusicalG

D4Disgruntled said:


> I am not upset, I am giving him the benefit of the doubt. That is why I posted in YouTube and several other social media platforms, tagging him so it alerts him on many different levels. I also provided him my personal contact info and email. And if he did just decide to go the other way, then I ended up with a composition I can use on something else, lol.


Great attitude to have buddy, it’s all good practice and experience and you’ll grow from it. If he doesn’t get in touch I am sure someone else will  x


----------



## D4Disgruntled

MusicalG said:


> Great attitude to have buddy, it’s all good practice and experience and you’ll grow from it. If he doesn’t get in touch I am sure someone else will  x


If you haven't already, check out Junkie XL's At The Speed of Force" remix project. He supplies the actual guitar stems for anyone interested to remix with their own original music. Then post to social media and soundcloud with a specific hashtag he provides and he will feature the ones he really likes. It is not a contest but it is due by May 31, 2021.

I am gonna give this a shot in the meantime as well.






JunkieXL "At the speed of force" Remix Project


Not a competition, but an opportunity to use the guitar stems from "At the speed of force" to create your own remix of that track. Guitar stems (facebook account connection required): https://www.toneden.io/tomholkenborg/post/nowscorethis-at-the-speed-of-force Guitar stems Direct link...




vi-control.net


----------



## MusicalG

D4Disgruntled said:


> If you haven't already, check out Junkie XL's At The Speed of Force" remix project. He supplies the actual guitar stems for anyone interested to remix with their own original music. Then post to social media and soundcloud with a specific hashtag he provides and he will feature the ones he really likes. It is not a contest but it is due by May 31, 2021.
> 
> I am gonna give this a shot in the meantime as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JunkieXL "At the speed of force" Remix Project
> 
> 
> Not a competition, but an opportunity to use the guitar stems from "At the speed of force" to create your own remix of that track. Guitar stems (facebook account connection required): https://www.toneden.io/tomholkenborg/post/nowscorethis-at-the-speed-of-force Guitar stems Direct link...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vi-control.net


Brilliant good luck buddy, I need to get on with my album, I am a singer - songwriter really, so this was something new for me, hence being a bit shocked when I got shortlisted. I would have quite happily enjoyed the vibe and the kindness and compliments and criticisms of others. It was a lovely atmosphere, and so great to hear so many different approaches.


----------



## Leslie Fuller

WINNER ANNOUNCED - 12th May 2021!!

Abbey Road Studios posted on their Instagram earlier today, that the winner of the Film Scoring Competition was: Lauren Tiffany.


----------



## MusicalG

Leslie Fuller said:


> WINNER ANNOUNCED - 12th May 2021!!
> 
> Abbey Road Studios posted on their Instagram earlier today, that the winner of the Film Scoring Competition was: Lauren Tiffany.



Thanks Les, didn’t see this today, Congratulations to Lauren, I am not even sad, still happy I got shortlisted  and my name was on the front page of Abbey Road Studios


----------



## D4Disgruntled

MusicalG said:


> Thanks Les, didn’t see this today, Congratulations to Lauren, I am not even sad, still happy I got shortlisted  and my name was on the front page of Abbey Road Studios


Same here. I was excited just to enter and for the opportunity to compose something exciting.


----------



## D4Disgruntled

Leslie Fuller said:


> WINNER ANNOUNCED - 12th May 2021!!
> 
> Abbey Road Studios posted on their Instagram earlier today, that the winner of the Film Scoring Competition was: Lauren Tiffany.



I already congratulated her on her social media pages.


----------

